# The theme of Kamisato Ayaka from Genshin Impact



## Ran Zhou (Jul 26, 2021)

Here's one of the official released version:


The composer Yu-Peng Chen, a.k.a. Zhiyi Chen handles soundtracks from different area (Mondstadt, Liyue, and Inazuma from recent v2 release) pretty well. My favorite is Liyue battle music, but the theme of Kamisato Ayaka just purely touched me somehow. Other than piano version and orchestra version, I also found there're several versions with different instruments: Shamisen and Guzheng(or Koto). It does remind me of one very popular piece from Inuyasha, I listed below:


I did my own piano cover for the theme of Kamisato Ayaka from Genshin Impact as well.


As always, the piano is from the Grandeur.


----------

